# Getting TUG ad password



## alliebrian (Jun 27, 2005)

I have requested my TUG ad password two times already and still have not gotten the email with it, although the email address appears to be correct.  How can I get my password so I can change my ad (40490)?  Thanks!


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 27, 2005)

First, I suggest you check wherever your email service places suspected spam messages.  It may have intercepted the mailings with your password.

If that doesn't net any results, there are links to the individual volunteers that work with the classified ads on the classified ad pages.  You can also find a link to the volunteer list  via the TUG Help link in the red link bar at the top of the page


----------



## alliebrian (Jun 29, 2005)

*Other ideas?*

Doug,

I cannot change the level of control on the computers because they are work computers.  I emailed the volunteer for the tug rentals board and never got a response.  What now?  I really need to modify my ad!

Karen


----------

